# Αγγελία: Ζητείται άτομο για δακτυλογράφηση χειρόγραφου στο μονοτoνικό



## TDP (Feb 22, 2011)

Αγαπητέ λεξιλόγιοι,
Γράφω με μια παράκληση παρόμοια με τούτη:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4196
Έχω ένα χειρόγραφο περίπου τριακοσίων σελίδων, στο μονοτονικό, ήδη ψηφιοποιημένο, το οποίο θα ήθελα να δακτυλογραφηθεί. Αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον πρόθυμο να αναλάβει την εργασία, παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την εξυπηρέτηση,
ΘΔΠ


----------



## anthik17 (May 29, 2011)

*ΔΑΚΤΥΛΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ*

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Είδα την αγγελία που έχετε βάλει για την δακτυλογράφηση του κειμένου 300 σελίδων και μπορώ να την αναλάβω αν δεν έχει ήδη διεκπεραιωθεί. Εγγυώμαι ταχύτατη παράδοση και οικονομικές τιμές. Σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεστε παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με email στην διεύθυνση [email protected]


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε. Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πολύ αργά για την παραπάνω περίπτωση. Ωστόσο, μπορεί να μείνει εδώ το μήνυμά σας και ελπίζουμε να προκύψουν ικανοποιητικές συνεργασίες.


----------

